# Kickstarter New starship map and miniatures from 0-hr



## 0-hr (Saturday at 8:33 PM)

The latest campaign from 0-hr.com presents the Panthari cruiser, a well-armed warship with a crew of 26. She also carries a ship's boat, a ground recon vehicle, and a pair of multi-purpose drop pods. The campaign includes a 24x36 inch poster, a pair of cast resin miniatures, and extensive supporting documentation. 





Check it out today at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/0-hr/panthari-starship-map-and-miniatures


----------

